# Bike to work day



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

As I went through the intersection no less than ten seconds later I hear this crash behind me .What are my chances as I continue to commute.Am I destine for roadkill


----------



## CFrancisco (Jun 4, 2008)

I remember this day... Lets hope the accidents stay behind you


----------

